# WHITNEY GLASS WORKS



## athometoo (Feb 4, 2009)

I BOUGHT MY FIRST TELEPHONE JAR  , THINKING IT WAS A FRUIT JAR  .  I WILL POST A PIC TOMMORROW BUT ID LIKE TO KNOW IF ALL THE JARS HAVE THE MAKERS NAME ON THEM  . THIS ONE SAYS TELEPHONE JAR WHITNEY GLASS WORKS  . I THOUGHT THEY WOULD JUST MARK THE BOTTOM NOT PUT THERE NAME RIGHT UP THERE WITH THE REST OF IT  . IS THIS COMMON . IT IS VERY CRUDE AND IN PERFECT SHAPE  .


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 5, 2009)

Battery jars are pretty cool, I thought about collecting them at one time.
 The old phone people buy a lot of them to restore thier phones. There are a couple cool web sites about them if you search around.


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

HERES A PIC . REALLY CRUDE JAR


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

THE CRUDE PART


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 5, 2009)

hmmm, hard to tell from that angle but that looks more like a fruit jar than a battery jar.  I think there are Telephone fruit jars. Can you should a photo with a better view of the top?


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2009)

That is a fruit jar.
 It is listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars.
 Is it a ground lip or a smooth lip?


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

DIDNT LOOK TO SEE IF IT WAS GROUND OR NOT . SORRY WILL LOOK WHEN I GET HOME . HERES THE PIC , IS IT WORTH PUTTIN UP ?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 5, 2009)

seems like your first impression was right[]

 This is a typical telephone battery jar ...
http://cgi.ebay.com/United-Electric-Co-Birmingham-AL-Telephone-Battery-Jar_W0QQitemZ370154913708QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCorded_Phones?hash=item370154913708&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

WITH A SOLID GLASS LID WHERE WOULD THE LEADS COME OUT . ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2009)

I need one of those.. I have a batch of cell phones I want to pickle...[]


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2009)

The smooth lip version of this fruit jar is worth about $8-10, while the ground lip version is worth about $10-12, assuming it is a quart size.


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2009)

With the old style lightning seal it is a fruit jar, Sam.


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

THAT IS COOL THANKS A BUNCH  ,GUYS  . IM GONNA LOAD UP THE JAR WITH OLD CELL PHONES  , WILL MAKE A GREAT CONVERSATION PIECE . LOVE IT .


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2009)

..don't forget the coriander seeds!


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 5, 2009)

> WITH A SOLID GLASS LID WHERE WOULD THE LEADS COME OUT . ?


 
 I meant your first impression...that it was a fruit jar...was correct. 


 You need some Telephone Liniment to go with that []
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/MattsMedicines/1230/1230.htm


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

CELL PHONES , OLIVE OIL  , CELERY SEEDS  , GARLIC , DILL WEED , AND PEPPERS . GONNA CHUCKLE EVERY TIME I LOOK AT IT . JUST LOVE IT .


----------

